# About Error Nuker



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

WindowsXp Home Edition. Hello everyone. I am not sure if I should post my experience with Error Nuker. I am quite unhappy at the moment. Moderators, if this topic is inappropriate, feel free to delete it.

The first thing that happened was when I purchased it online. It said to choose which Credit card or Debit card you wanted to use. Well , I chose to use my Visa Credit card as I did not want it coming off the Debit card. After I filled in the requested information and hit the "submit button, it immediately told me " you can't go back" $39.00 will come out of your bank account." I felt like I had been caught in a cage. The door slammed shut. Here they told me to enter my credit card info and when I did so, then they tell me that it is coming out of my bank account. I call this deceitful purchasing practices and I am quite upset about it. 

Another thing when I scanned with this software, it told me that all these entries did not exist. well, I told it to fix them and then I could not access my MSN 9 mailbox. I finally went back and undid the changes and then I could get in. Well I checked out all these entries that it told me did not exist and found that they certainly did exist. Told me that my MSN did not exsist , but it sure does. I am very unhappy with this software , plus their purchasing tactics and do not recommend that anyone purchase it. Stay with the free version.

Thanks,
Jillian


----------

